# My fail at a betta picture



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol so I thought I would draw a betta image in paint, so I did, and it looks kiiiinda odd


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Better than what I would pull off!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol thanks, I took a picture of a betta and basically drew out all the rays in black over it and then pixel by pixel (it took two weeks lol) I put the block colour in the fins and on the body, but every time I tried to create scales it didnt work, so I decided to give it up lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a over on a real pic?? Cool! I didn't know you could do that!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i use paint many times:








your's has a nice finnage going there ;p i have issue's with scales.
it looks very good


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i use paint many times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I think we can all agree your's is waaay better than mine, lol and I had the same issue with scales so I just gave up  he/she is scaley the scaleless fish


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ lol, but thanks i like you finnage realistic formation  i have problems with that on PC drawings


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I did mine on top of a picture of my boy gandalf!I cheated lol


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I think they're really pretty!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is not technically "Cheating" though ;p it is still nice though


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*My failed attempt at a betta*

This is my failed attempt at a betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not bad. Give yourself some credit for trying.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

It is ART ... is can look any way you like... that's the best part about art... it is in the eye of the beholder......

I think he's cute.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

"practice makes perfect" ;3 i like it, finish it thats what i say lol


----------

